# ATi 10.6 drivers + Compiz. Massive slowdowns.

## ssteinberg

Hello,

I am running 64-bit Gentoo using the 2.6.35 kernel (vanilla from kernel.org). Xorg server 1.7.6, ATi's fglrx 10.6 drivers and Compiz 0.8.6 on a Radeon HD 3850.

While using metacity, 3D applications, both full-screen and windowed (like Tux Racer, glxgears), run very smoothly with high framerates, antialiased correctly as set using the ATi control panel.

However if I switch to Compiz framerates drop drastically (about 10 times), no AA and I get constant short hiccups while running 3D apps. Compiz runs fine with most effects on, and videos play fine. X cpu usage can spike quite high, up to ~60% of a single core though mostly staying much lower, when there is lots of stuff drawing on the desktop.

glxinfo does report direct rendering.

Something is clearly very wrong here and I just can't figure it.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/lib"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option        "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option        "OpenGLOverlay" "true"

   #Option       "VideoOverlay" "true"

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## ssteinberg

No ideas?

Same with the 2.6.34 kernel..

----------

## m0021

according to that article ( http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx )

try adding this:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option          "AIGLX" "On"

EndSection

```

----------

## ssteinberg

Yeah, tried it yesterday. AIGLX is being loaded according to X log. No change.  :Confused: 

----------

## m0021

ok i think you have set 

```
eselect opgengl set ati
```

in the compiz article ( http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Compiz#Troubleshooting )

it is suggested to run compiz with that command (i dont do, cause i have no problems):

```
compiz --indirect-rendering
```

you can try this.

I'm running ati-drivers 10.6 (from the gentoo quebec overlay) with xorg-server 1.8.1.902 (with udev, hal completly removed)

(system: Radeon HD4870, Amd Athlon II 4x2.6 Ghz and 64-Bit Gentoo) and everything is running perfectly.

glxgears says 9600 fps.

what way you are running compiz ? (i added "emerald --replace" and "/usr/bin/compiz-manager" to the startup programs at a sepperate user account)

----------

## ssteinberg

Running with indirect rendering makes no diffrence. Added Compiz to startup programs as well, and it calls Emerald by itself.

compiz-manager --indirect-rendering --replace

No difference with Xorg 1.8.1.902, can try rebuilding without Hal..

----------

## ssteinberg

What kernel are you running? 

Can you please post your Xorg.conf?

Thank you

----------

